# 2 tuner Dish receiver for RV



## rtc830 (Jun 4, 2011)

Now have New Tailgater and 211 receiver. Thinking about going to dual tuner (322, 522, 722). Any recommendations. Will be used in 35' fifth wheel. Thanks. rtc830


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

rtc830 said:


> Now have New Tailgater and 211 receiver. Thinking about going to dual tuner (322, 522, 722). Any recommendations. Will be used in 35' fifth wheel. Thanks. rtc830


Your 211, the 211k and the 411 are the only receivers that work with the Tailgater. No dual tuner support unfortunatly.


----------



## rtc830 (Jun 4, 2011)

VDP07 - Thanks. Yep that is why I am considering selling the Tailgater, even though it is easy to use(no dish alignment issues), and go with one of the dual tuner so we can hook up both TVs in RV. Do you think the 322 would be a good choice? rtc830


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

The 322 is an excellant SD receiver. If you want an HD feed, check out the 222. The problem with 222's and RV's is that they are huge (the size of a DVR) and may not fit. There are autotune dishes available, the "Carryout" being one, that will serve dual tuner receivers, as long as the 2 channels being watched are on the same satellite.


----------

